# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: دریافت متوالی value چک باکس ها و ذخیره در متغیر

## marasiali

سلام من تو یه صفحه یه سری چک باکس دارم میخوام وقتی دکمه زده شد value هر چک باکس که تیک خورده (که یه عدده گرفته بشه و پشت سرهم با جداکننده ^ قرار بگیرن) مثلا اگه چک باکس هایی با value های 1 و 2 و 5 تیک خوردن تو یه متغیر 1^2^5 قرار داده شه و با آژاکس سمت سرور ارسال کنم.دقت کنین که چک باکس ها با php وارد میشن و داینامیکن پس تعدادش و id اونها دست من نیست.البته میتونم به قطع بگم که هیچ دو چک باکسی value یکسان ندارن و value شون منحصربفرده.حالا چطوری میتونم با آژاکس از طریق یه متغیر مقادیر value چک باکس های تیک خورده رو به سرور ارسال کنم؟
پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## marasiali

کسی نمیدونه؟؟؟؟

----------


## rambod18

با جاوا اسکریپت هر value چک باکس که تیک می خوره  رو توی یک ارایه پوش کنید بعد اون ارایه رو با ایجکس بفرستید

----------


## marasiali

ممنون من یکم تو جاوااسکریپت ضعیفم میشه با کد توضیح بدید بی زحمت؟دقیقا سوال من اینه که چطوری value چک باکس ها رو تو آرایه پوش کنم؟چون تعداد و آیدی چک باکسا معلوم نیست و چک باکسا داینامیک توسط کاربر ایجاد میشن.دقیقتر بگم این مربوط به بخش ارسال پست یه cms ه.که کاربر موقع ارسال پست موضوعاتی که میخواد پستش تو اون دسته بندی قرار بگیره رو تیک میزنه.و واضحه که فرد باید بتونه تو مدیریت موضوع جدید اضافه کنه پس تعداد چک باکس ها از قبل معلوم نیس.
ممنون میشم کمک کنین.

----------


## marasiali

کسی نمیدونه؟

----------


## marasiali

دوستان میشه لطفا کمک کنین؟
فک نمیکنم سوالم خیلی سخت باشه!چجوری value چک باکس های تیک خورده(تعداد چک باکس ها مشخص نیست) رو دریافت کنم؟

----------


## Moien Tajik

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...ecked-checkbox

----------


## marasiali

خداروشکر مشکلم حل شد از تابع each استفاده کردم و توش هربار بررسی کردم که اگه تیک داشت مقدار value آن با یک کاما به آخر یه متغیر استرینگ اضافه بشه.بعد هم موقع فراخوانی از تابع split استفاده میکردم تا جداشون کنم.

----------

